# Scientists baffled after satellite spots fleet of abandoned ships in middle of DESERT



## Kneth (Aug 7, 2010)

Scientists were stunned after a satellite spotted a fleet of rusting ships abandoned in a desert miles from sea.

The four massive deep-sea ships "defied the laws of physics" to become stranded in the vast wilderness in Kazakhstan.

The Quickbird Earth Observation Satellite captured them from 280 miles above the country.

"It is hard to wrap your head around what is going on in this image. You've got a vast desert where you would expect there to be no water whatsoever and yet in the middle, there is a fleet of rusting ships," said George Kourounis , a Canadian explorer.

Indeed, the nearest body of water, the Aral Sea, suitable for the type of boat is miles south-west of the desert.

https://www.msn.com/en-xl/asia/top-...-middle-of-desert/ar-BBMU7rL?ocid=mailsignout

Video


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well if scientists are baffled by that, then perhaps there is no hope for us who live in the real world. Those desert ships have been known about for years and the reason for being there pretty obvious, the sea dried up, nothing to do with climate change or little green men. Must have been a slow news day


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

seaman38 said:


> Well if scientists are baffled by that, then perhaps there is no hope for us who live in the real world. Those desert ships have been known about for years and the reason for being there pretty obvious, the sea dried up, nothing to do with climate change or little green men. Must have been a slow news day


Yup,thats what I thought too....you could probably pick them out from Google Earth but I have not bothered.

geoff


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some background here:
https://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2012/06/the-unintended-ship-graveyards-of-the-aral-sea/


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

A Government project that had unforeseen consequences.

Where have I heard that before?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Nothing new there, there used to be a big fishing industry in the Aral Sea then the commies decided to use the water to irrigate a new cotton industry. 

The Aral Sea used to be the world's fourth largest inland sea but now it's about the size of Peasholm Park Lake in Scarborough and Peasholm Park has a bigger fleet.

John T

P.S. I don't think the cotton industry was a huge success either.


----------

